# Micro car/skiff Combo



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## redsonfly (Jun 8, 2007)

How do you put your one piece fly rods in you tow vehicle?
Otherwise, great looking rig!
Tight lines


----------



## clintonb (Dec 27, 2012)

I guess you could mount them on the side of the car like a whip antenna on a dune buggy.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ha
my buddie tows his skiff with a prius


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

Reducing my carbon footprint...lol!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

One of the advantages of owning a micro skiff! ;D


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hope you got some mellow ramps where you launch!


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

Retrieved today on steep ramp at low tide.....no problem, tows well too! Did get a lot of WTF looks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks nice but I will caution you, I used to do the same thing. I towed my little Gheenoe (BMT about 450lbs) with a Hyundai accent and it towed great and I never had a problem retrieving it. However these small cars are not made for towing at all, and it quickly started wearing out my car. In about 10k miles I needed another brake job, Pretty much completely wore out the rear suspension, the clutch started slipping when pulling the boat up the ramp, and the engine began burning a bit of oil. 
Not saying it can't be done, but there is a reason most of us use small trucks or SUV's, if you plan to fish often you might want to upgrade.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Firecat thats because you owned a Hyundai. It would have fallen apart no matter how you used it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol. Truth be told out of the dozens of cars and trucks I've had in my life, that was the best vehicle I have ever owned, we have a ton of Hyundai's and Kia's in the family now and they are all great. I'd trade my jeep for one in a second if they towed worth a damn. (besides aren't we talking about a Fiat here? Sorry couldn't help it )

I love these little cars, they are fun to drive and the mpg is awesome, they just aren't made to tow anything.


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

Firecat, I only tow a few miles ever so often as I mostly fish and launch from my house ramp. I do have an SUV if I were to go more than a few miles. My Ridgeline was great but milage sucked...so I gave it to my son  just thought there was some juxtaposition in the photo.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Should be ok if you aren't doing it much, I was towing about 5 miles away 3-4 times a month during the better fishing months. So maybe 300-400 miles total of actual towing. I used to get a lot of weird looks at the ramp. I knew the car was not going to last, so I ditched if for my cherokee. I do miss getting 30+mpg, heck I'd be happy with 20mpg right now!


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

We have a loaded 17' Ankona Native that we have pulled across FL and back several times with my wife's Mazda CZ-5. No problem on ramps or highways. It has the 2.5 four cylinder and rated to 2200# which we are a good bit less than that.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

To hell with foot print get a Truck


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> To hell with foot print get a Truck




I heard footprint... Footprint has pedal?


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> To hell with foot print get a Truck


You probably need a diesel to tow your rig! ;D


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

Guess I'll need to get me one of these:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=F8P5vGcf-NU


----------



## Damon (Mar 24, 2014)

yeah...that wouldn't work for me...










I launch without a boat ramp too much.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Pic above 4th st ramp in the burg?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Forget the micro and go electric!

Yeah buddy!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> > To hell with foot print get a Truck
> 
> 
> You probably need a diesel to tow your rig!  ;D


It's a big fat Expedition that gobbles gas. I have a big footprint


----------

